# Do you think i need a pill???



## hoping (Sep 28, 2009)

i have been trying to cope with the anxiety of all that has been happening over the past year and a half and have found it to be affecting my work in a big way... as a matter of fact i think the only reason i still have my job is because they NEED me in a very bad way....

i can't seem to focus or even think at work... i try but i just can not do my job alot of the time... it sucks in a bad way and i hate that i can't do it... i used to be a real self motivated and hard driving individual but now... 

i think i am going to go to my doctor and see if perhaps i need some thing for the stress and anxiety... but, i am unsure if i should... part of me thinks that i should just be a man and "buck up" but i just can't seem to do it... it's frustrating and it sucks..

any advice? any at all.....


----------



## dobo (Jun 30, 2009)

Asking for help IS manning up.


----------



## hoping (Sep 28, 2009)

thanks dobo, that is, surprisingly, the exact words i needed to hear... who would have thought it would be that easy...

i am calling the doctor now.

thanks a lot.


----------



## dobo (Jun 30, 2009)

Good luck. I hope you find something that works for you. Just remember that it can take a while to get meds straight... you may have to mess with dosage and you may have to try different ones. It can take a while, so be patient and also, be active in how you deal with meds. You are an expert on you.


----------



## hoping (Sep 28, 2009)

ok.. i have been trying to decide what kind of doctor to call... i don't want to go to tomany if i can help it.... any suggestions on what kind of doctor to see??? i think my wife went to a neurologist for her anxiety but i can't remember....


----------



## dobo (Jun 30, 2009)

psychiatrist


----------



## hoping (Sep 28, 2009)

thank you dobo


----------

